# Can't update Munin port



## xy16644 (Apr 27, 2015)

When I try to upgrade my Munin port I get this error:


```
===>  Found saved configuration for p5-CGI-4.13
===>  p5-CGI-4.15 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by p5-CGI-4.15 for building

===>  p5-CGI-4.15 conflicts with installed package(s):
  p5-CGI.pm-3.63_1,1

  They will not build together.
  Please remove them first with pkg delete.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/p5-CGI
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/p5-CGI
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-master

===>>> make build failed for sysutils/munin-master
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for sysutils/munin-master failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

So I tried running sudo `pkg delete p5-CGI.pm-3.63_1,1` but then it wanted to delete Munin as well (which I don't want):


```
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 2 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
  p5-CGI.pm-3.63_1,1
  munin-master-2.0.25_1

The operation will free 2 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```

At this point I said No. 

So how do I get past this problem so that I can update my Munin port to the latest version?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kpa (Apr 27, 2015)

The www/p5-CGI.pm is now conflicting with www/p5-CGI:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=379681

It's always the good idea to read the commit logs from http://www.freshports.org/ (follow the links to the SVNWeb logs) for the problematic port for clues what could wrong with it.

What you need to do is replace the installed www/p5-CGI.pm with www/p5-CGI. With ports-mgmt/portmaster it goes like this:

`# portmaster -o www/p5-CGI p5-CGI-4.13`

Followed with:

`# portmaster -R -r www/p5-CGI`

Building your own packages with for example ports-mgmt/poudriere could have saved you a lot of trouble here because you then get the benefits of the conflict resolution built into pkg(8). It only works when used as `pkg upgrade` with a remote repository so updating single ports/packages one by one is going to keep giving you these kinds of problems.


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the help!

The command I ended up running to correct this situation was:

`sudo portmaster -o www/p5-CGI www/p5-CGI.pm`


----------



## kpa (Apr 27, 2015)

xy16644 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> The command I ended up running to correct this situation was:
> 
> `sudo portmaster -o www/p5-CGI www/p5-CGI.pm`



Aah yes, I made a typo in my post above. This is what I meant:

`# portmaster -o www/p5-CGI p5-CGI.pm-3.63_1,1`


----------

